# Bonding



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

What are some things I can do with Romeo, to bond with him? He usually goes wherever I go in the house, but I don't know what else I can do with him. any ideas?

Thanks,
- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Will he let you scritch you? That is bonding  Mabey you can try and teach him tricks  Give him his favourite treats. 
With Spike he gets scritches and dry kisses. I talk to him, sing to him and he will sing with me  He goes do do do when I tell him to sing or sing to him. We even dance a bit (cockatiel style )just bobbing up and down, he dances aswell  I watch tv with him and read with him, he sits on my back while I read. I even take him in the shower for his baths. 
There are lots of things you can do with your tiel to help your bond


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! But in the shower, aren't you worried about him flying into the midst of the spray, and being pelted with water? Also, even if he isn't fully tamed, can I still teach him to sing and talk? He perches on my finger and shoulders, he is pretty comfortable with me- Just not fully.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Romeo'sMom said:


> Thanks! But in the shower, aren't you worried about him flying into the midst of the spray, and being pelted with water? Also, even if he isn't fully tamed, can I still teach him to sing and talk? He perches on my finger and shoulders, he is pretty comfortable with me- Just not fully.


I have a rainfall shower head so the spray is not too hard on Spike. He actually likes me to put him right in the spray.
You can still try to teach him to sing and talk  It is great that he will step up for you I would keep working on the step ups  Spike did not like scritches at first either but after about two months he liked them. I went slow and did not force him. Good luck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some of mine don't like the shower and others do but they all need it as it makes them feel good. I actually was only able to train one of my boys in the shower, it was the only time he wouldn't bite and then he had to be directly in the spray. Hopscotch and I talk to each other, he says something and I'll respond, he keeps going till I get tired lol. Keep doing what you're doing!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

You could sit down and eat with him, maybe share some vegies from a plate.
Play with him with some foot toys or q-tips or shoelace.
Show him a shallow bowl with water in it, splash in it and dribble some water on his back and see if he'll hop in and take a bath.
Start some clicker target training.
Have a photo session with him with different props.
Make a bird gym for him and show him how to play on it.
Make an obstacle course with you/millet/seed as the reward at the end.
Snuggle and scritch!
Show him some YouTube clips of other cockatiels.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone! I really appreciate! 
Belinda, I've tried clicker training, but have no luck. Romeo doesn't seem to like any treat enough to do it, haha. He is EXTREMELY stubborn.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

I so don't understand the clicker training! I have watched heaps of it in action on youtube, but I still don't 'get it' 

Although Billie is the first teil I've successfully trained, I have also had 100% tamed budgies x 2 & finches x 2 trained on nothing but millet & sunflower seeds. 

Can anyone please enlighten me on what I am missing?

(Back tomorrow)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea but using without a clicker works just the same


----------



## pyogenes (May 27, 2010)

Romeo'sMom said:


> Thanks for the ideas, everyone! I really appreciate!
> Belinda, I've tried clicker training, but have no luck. Romeo doesn't seem to like any treat enough to do it, haha. He is EXTREMELY stubborn.


What is his normal diet? I found it impossible to do any form of training until I switched my birds to pellets.


----------



## pyogenes (May 27, 2010)

Chez said:


> I so don't understand the clicker training! I have watched heaps of it in action on youtube, but I still don't 'get it'
> 
> Although Billie is the first teil I've successfully trained, I have also had 100% tamed budgies x 2 & finches x 2 trained on nothing but millet & sunflower seeds.
> 
> ...


The clicker is a bridge. After they do something that you like, you immediately use the clicker then feed them a treat. The reason you use the clicker is to ensure they get immediate feedback when they do something good (clicker can be instant versus feeding a treat which can take a few seconds). If there is too much of a lag between action and reward they may get confused or take longer to learn to associate the action and reward.

They'll soon learn good action -> clicker -> treat. Whenever they hear the clicker they'll anticipate a treat.
You can just as easily say "good" or "good bird" instead of using a clicker.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

pyogenes said:


> What is his normal diet? I found it impossible to do any form of training until I switched my birds to pellets.


Seeds. I know. Seeds. I've been trying SO hard to get him to eat his pellets, but he refuses them! He won't eat anything but seeds, not veggies either. I've mixed them together. Nothing works. But now I've noticed that he is pretty good with target training. the clicker didn't work, but saying 'good boy' seems to do the trick!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

pyogenes said:


> They'll soon learn good action -> clicker -> treat. Whenever they hear the clicker they'll anticipate a treat.
> You can just as easily say "good" or "good bird" instead of using a clicker.


I use praise ("good/pretty bird") instead of a clicker, and have taught my young boy to wolf whistle/ potty on command with ease. It's all about repetition and positive reinforcement.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Romeo'sMom said:


> Seeds. I know. Seeds. I've been trying SO hard to get him to eat his pellets, but he refuses them! He won't eat anything but seeds, not veggies either. I've mixed them together. Nothing works. But now I've noticed that he is pretty good with target training. the clicker didn't work, but saying 'good boy' seems to do the trick!


Because he's so into seeds, why not try sprouting some on your own? They're much more nutritionally beneficial that way, plus it's a good way to introduce him to veggies. I've also heard that avi-cakes are good for seed transitioning.As for the reinforcement, go with praise if that's what makes your fid happy


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to this thread (my clicker question), I've been out of town with no access to a computer for over a week.

Thank you for your answer, I now understand the concept


----------

